# Arctic Silver - expectations?



## wesbroadway (Nov 11, 2004)

Newb poster here, much thanks i've been reading this forum for some time - thanks to everyone who participates.

My question: what kind of expectations should i have for AS 5? what i've read indicates that there is a break-in period, and i'd like to know some sort of time-frame, and possibly anything i can do to help it break-in better.

I've got a P4 3.0 Prescott (read: furnace). 2x80mm side fans, 1x80mm rear fan (haven't played yet with different input/output configs for the fans). I installed the stock HSF/thermal tape inc. w/the proc, and got pretty nervous when i noticed it running up to 62-65C while under my heaviest loads (processing video or burning a CD). 40-45C idle. in hindsight, i think i should not have done anything more to my unit, but i did...

I then installed a Thermaltake copper HSF at 6750 rpm w/AS 5 (and I applied too much, i'm sure). CPUv=1.3875. Temps under my loads at that point climbed over 70C.

Next I removed the AS and tried the silicone paste inc. w/the thermaltake. CPUv = 1.3250. Temps with that seemed within reason, as described by members of this forum - 44-48C idle, max 68C.

Now, I've re-applied AS, the proper-1/2-grain-of-rice-sized bead in the middle of the chip. currently it's been on for about 1 hour, playing music via Media Player, WinMX in background, CPUv = 1.3250, temp = 70C. i can't imagine what it would go to if i burned a CD or minidisc. the case is closed, but sitting in an open area, on top of my desk.

So... yeah intel are a bunch of eff-ers for putting this chip out there, i think. but i've got it, and i'd like to avoid water cooling, and i'm wondering why AS-5 doesn't seem to work nearly as good as the silicone paste included with the thermaltake HSF. I do notice significant temp drops (3-5C) when i drop my CPU voltage, especially below 1.3000v, as low as 1.2500v, but I have concerns about if there is "too low" of a setting. damage possible? dunno. performance drop, i'd guess yes. Thanks very very very much in advance, kind regards...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi,

Each case is different so hard to say exactly which direction you should go. I do have some opinions that have grown on me from experience. Please be aware that very few people agree completely on case cooling and who in the heck can say that any of them are exactly right.

From what you said, here is what I would do:

*>*Make sure your rear fans are pulling air out of the cases.

*>*Place a fan in the front pulling in cool air.

*>*Take apart the CPU, get rid of that factory pad, clean off what is on there, and put Artic Silver according to this guide:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

*>*Make sure your CPU/Heatsink fan is blowing down and not up.

*>*Don't hook up the side fans until you get a chance to see what happens with a front fan(s) pulling in cool air and a back fan pulling out hot air with the heatsink fan blowing down on the CPU/Heatsink. (I am concerned about too many fans creating a swirl effect in the case instead of moving air in the front and out of the back of the case.) I also wanted to mention that Athlon even says a front fan is not needed, but I am not sure I agree with that.

*>*Download a separate heat program and check to see that your temps are what is being reported. Here is a free area for that:

Speedfan will tell you the temperatures and a whole lot more. It's free

http://www.sofotex.com/SpeedFan-download_L4655.html

or

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

I'd also recommend Motherboard Monitor 5, which can be found below: You do need to know that support for this product has been discontinued, but it is still available in the lastest form with the link below:

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,7309,00.asp

You do need to know that many have temps that never go above 60 - 62C even under the heaviest loads with this Chip. Yep, it is hot and probably not the best that Intel can do, but it is a workable chip with some consideration of the heat issues.

Nothing else to add at this time, but let us know what is going on when you experiment with some of these things.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

AS5 indeed has a break in period. I guess there is a lot of advice out there concerning how to break it in - but i just didnt want to sit around and let my PC idle for 3 days or let it idle for an hour then burn it for an hour and so on for 24 hours - or god know what other ideas people have ;-)

I just applied it and started using my PC. At first i thought the temps were too high - but it actually took about 3 days for it to get where its now. Temps dropped about 10 degrees celcius over that time. The biggest drop appeard after about 24 hours. Now it idles 43 and burns 57 degrees (w. stock intel cooler ;-))

Just my experiences with the stuff.


----------



## wesbroadway (Nov 11, 2004)

sarkast - thanks for the info on AS and break-in. i'm at +16 hours right now, and will continue to watch. been running for all but maybe 15 mins while i switched fans around.

Mark, thank you for your recs as well. thermal tape was cleaned off completely, AS was applied as directed on AS site. i have reconfigured my fans as directed, side fans are off (holes are covered for now), and CPU fan is indeed blowing down. downloaded speedfan419.exe, its reports seemed in-line with the Asus Probe's #'s. idling now at 45C, but with cpu under max-load (and CPU volt dropped now to 1.25v) i still hit 69C. that's where i'm at for now, thanks again for the help y'all...


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

F.Y.I.. Don't get Arctic Silver in your eye... Personal experience very unplesant. :wave:


----------



## wesbroadway (Nov 11, 2004)

Just a follow-thru for anyone interested - it's been about 5 days now and i still am getting about the same temps... 45-50C idle, up to 73C under load. however, my CPU voltage is pegged at the default now (1.3875v) rather than in the low 1.20's. i also contacted Intel tech support dept to find out their thoughts on my temps. The gentlemen i spoke with documented my phone call, gave me a case# and said that in his opinion the chip was operating within specs. he asked if my computer had shut down on its own due to chip-heat, which it hadn't. he said if i experienced that, that i should definitely give them a call back, but 73C is an acceptable temp. he said 75-80 would be worrisome, and the burn point is in the mid-90's. Thanks all...

wb


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

It amazes me that your temps didnt drop any further. Anyway - if it helps to lower your temps you can always drop your voltage aslong as your system runs stabile a lower voltage doesnt hurt your CPU. I'd go as low as possible (but of course thats just me ;-) ).
My Northwood runs at 1.44 instead of 1.525 - reduces the heat output a few watts but still overclocks nice.

Also an idea - in a review a few days ago i saw they used a program that monitored the thermal throtteling activity of a prescott. I have to read more about it but maybe you could try it and see if your CPU starts throtteling when it gets really warm. Aslong as it doesnt then there is really nothing to worry about.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

I use ceramique on my cpu's...

http://www.arcticsilver.com/ceramique.htm

Compared: Courtesy Lost Circuits...











> Overall, the results are extremely similar, however, Carbon Black still resulted in the highest temperatures, followed by Arctic Silver (original). AS is highly viscous and diluting it in a 1:2 fashion with Carbon Black improved the performance of both compounds. Arctic Silver "Ceramique" gave the overall best results.


MD


----------

